# Trapping in July! (deerflies)



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Some of you probably already know about it.. but if you dont works AWESOME.

It's been a horrible year for deer flies around my house so i did some googling yesterday and came accross something that talked about them being overly attracted to the color blue. It said to get a blue solo cup and put some "tanglefoot" all over it. use the clear stuff obviously so they can see the blue. 

I couldnt find tanglefoot at meijer so I grab some clear plastic window fly traps and stuck one of them on instead. 30 minutes outside putting (disc golf putting) in my yard and I had 60 of them on the cup. Could have had alot more with 2 cups =D



















They said it works great to put a cup or 2 on a pole attached to your lawn mower and ride around the property.. they attack the cup and leave you alone for the most part. Keep it up around you're head level obviously


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Now you should come up with some lyrics and call the song "Blue Solo Cup" and you'll be an instant millionaire! Pretty cool trick though, I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a great tip. We're going to put that idea to work. Thanks Stndpenguin!


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm trying it this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

...it's gonna be a bee-yotch skinning them little frickers......but they sure bite 'big".......


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

No Mosquitos this year but them things are thick.. I saw that idea a while back when I was googling how to repel them.. 

Cannot even mow the yard they are attracted to the motor noise they attack and follow you and you end up with huge bites.. Might have to give it a try..


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm going to strap one to my hat next time I'm at the farm. Hate those things. They don't leave you alone till you kill them or they bite you and it really sucks when they bite you.
Thanks for the tip.
What about a blue hat with some sort of sticky stuff on it. You got me thinking now.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=385523

https://www.contech-inc.com/products/treetanglefoot/

The only place I found Tanglefoot is at Gillroy's Hardware in Flint. I cut a small hole through the bottom of the cup and tied the cup upside down to a straw hat. Smeared the Tanglefoot on with a plastic knife. You look like a fool, but at least you don't get bit!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Its the bright navy blue i think they said.. a hat with tree tanglefoot on it would be messy but extremely effective.. what about a 30x60 tarp? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoo information engine


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually it is not messy at all. A little tanglefoot goes a long way! I only used enough to put a very thin coat on the cup. When there is no more room for flies on the cup, I scrape them off with the plastic knife and start over.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am allergic to their bite and swell up like I was snake bit. I am going to try this on our deck. Now if anyone has a trick for getting rid of Yellow Jackets I'd like to hear that too.  FRANK


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey Frank - I think You still have one of those bites on Your shoulders - Oh wait, that's Your handsome Mug :yikes:! I bought a sleeve of blue cups yesterday and gonna try double sided tape today. Thanks to the OP !!!!!!


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Now I know why I was attacked by a swarm of deer flies last summer when I got out of my Blue Truck. I thought maybe it was just me.

I might have to consider a different color for my next one.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

big show said:


> The only place I found Tanglefoot is at Gillroy's Hardware in Flint.


A bit of searching and it looks like Tanglefoot is still made in GR (but owned by a Canadian company for the last few years).

I also see it is listed on the ACE corp website, with free shipping to your local store. I'm checking tomorrow to see if it is in stock ...if not ... I'm ordering some.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1276748


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Ed,

Are you checking Cronks? Let me know if you find some at Ace.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

I tried the Vicks vaporrub on my hat yesterday. Maybe it was a fluke and they werent out but I was in the woods and fields for 4 hours and was never bothered by any deer flies. I also had bug spray on so maybe it was the combo but I will be doing this from now on this time of year.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

The observation of the color blue being an attractant - leads me to the question: Why are their "brains" wired that way?
Nothing in nature is Blue except for a couple birds and Flowers?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

We may see the color as blue, but the deerflies may see something totally different. FRANK


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

ken powell said:


> Ed,
> 
> Are you checking Cronks? Let me know if you find some at Ace.


 The Ace in Fremont. They have the 6oz tubes of Tree TangleFoot for $6.99. It is by the tree pruning sealer and stump remover stuff ... not by the pest control items.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Bonz 54 said:


> We may see the color as blue, but the deerflies may see something totally different. FRANK


Good point.
I need to pay more attention to Animal planet and Nova...:lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

MichMatt said:


> Now I know why I was attacked by a swarm of deer flies last summer when I got out of my Blue Truck. I thought maybe it was just me.
> 
> I might have to consider a different color for my next one.
> 
> Interesting stuff.


 I, too, have noticed this in my blue truck. They for sure are attracted to movement, the slower you walk, the less deer flies come a-bombing.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

They are attack the black mirrors on my maroon blazer. 

There is no need to skin them, there is no market for the skins. Carcasses are used as pet turtle food, however they do not like the tanglefoot. The wings are used in the construction of exotic dancers costumes.

If you are in the open and are being mobbed. Cut a stick long enough to reach from your back pocket to a foot or so over your head, knot your bandana on one end, slip the other through your belt and into your pocket. The flies will tend to stay above you and try to eat your bandana.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

WOW...Great tip!

Can't find the Tanglefoot locally.
Did find the clear fly strips.

Taped one cup on top of each mirror on the Escape and hung one from the antenna.
Drove my circle drive around the house 3 times...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

jimp said:


> WOW...Great tip!
> 
> Can't find the Tanglefoot locally.
> Did find the clear fly strips.
> ...


Haha. Awesome! Had good results doing similar on the lawn mower

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UmbrellaGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ive trapped over 11,000 deer flies* in the first 5 weeks of the 2012 deer fly season in Michigan using my version of the trolling deer fly trap developed by Dr. Mizell. My trap uses an umbrella, blue cups, and Tangle-Trap (purchased through Amazon). Check out my blog for how to make and use this easy effective trap. I've also posted my trapping data there. Happy trapping!

http://deerflytrapumbrella.blogspot.com/


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

UmbrellaGirl said:


> *Ive trapped over 11,000 deer flies* in the first 5 weeks of the 2012 deer fly season in Michigan using my version of the trolling deer fly trap developed by Dr. Mizell. My trap uses an umbrella, blue cups, and Tangle-Trap (purchased through Amazon). Check out my blog for how to make and use this easy effective trap. I've also posted my trapping data there. Happy trapping!
> 
> http://deerflytrapumbrella.blogspot.com/


Ordered 3 cans for $27.48, free shipping:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039CKKCE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00"]Amazon.com: Tanglefoot 300000588 8-Ounce Tangle-Trap Brush On Sticky Trap Coating: Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%[email protected]@[email protected]@51%2BQsYw159L[/ame]

Gonna turn the local kids loose wandering our beaches, oughta be fun having them compete for bug count.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess I am too pig headed to wear a blue solo cup. The deer flies by me do not care for stationary cups. I do have a tub of tree tangle foot I paid 9.99 for that can be bought for 8 bucks plus what ever it takes to get it to your door. Otherwise I may use it for oak weevils next year.

Umbrella Girl. Are there any less deer flies around since you have removed those 11 thousand? I am impressed by the tenacity it takes to catch let alone count that many.


----------



## UmbrellaGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

youp50 said:


> Umbrella Girl. Are there any less deer flies around since you have removed those 11 thousand? I am impressed by the tenacity it takes to catch let alone count that many.


Well, the number of deer flies are definitely starting to dwindle. This past week I've "only" trapped 150-250 each day. But I think the dwindling population is due to the fact that their season is approaching its end, and probably not affected by my trapping efforts. Each morning I seem to pretty much clear the area of deer flies, but plenty of deer flies appear the next day. I'm guessing other deer flies sense the "vacant" territory and then backfill the vacancy with their presence. All I really know for sure is that I will be extremely happy when they're all gone in another week or so!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Now I know why they attack me more when I wear my blue shirt! I thought it was just my imagination. They seem worse this year but not many skeeters around.


----------

